# Walleye Secret?



## Taz834

Where are some of the secret walleye fishing spots? I've been going to Canada Fly-in for over 10 years and thinking about staying stateside this year for a few reasons. Cost for drive-in is about half the $$$$ and I would like to bring home more then 4 walleye(Canada limit....equals about $400/fish!!).

I heard the Dakotas would be a likely place to fish. Where and when? A remote cabin w/ boat would be a plus. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## zogman

The Northwest Angle, MN

http://www.lakeofthewoodsresorts.com/


----------



## Sask hunter

Drive to tobin lake Sk. Drive in all the way can catch lots of walleye plus some 10+ lb and there is some huge pike in that lake too.


----------



## Taz834

Thanks for the info guys! Keep 'em coming....I'm taking all your advice seriously and checking all info. Thanks again. North Dakota possession limit 10 and south Dakota 8? I see Iowa is 10 also but not sure I would want to take a fish trip to IOWA!! Haha But...who knows....maybe that's the best kept WALLEYE SECRET!!! :splat: I'm a little disappointed in Minnesota's possession limit too(only 4). I think it might be retaliation to Canada though.


----------



## blhunter3

Minnesota is a pretty good choice for walleyes.


----------



## USAlx50

I'm thinking there's a reason for those possession limits...

Bringing 4 more walleyes home at the end of the trip is really that important to you? 4 fish?


----------



## OverLord

The American side of Rainy Lake at the begining of august.


----------



## fox412

i second the american side of rainy, but we always go early june


----------



## OverLord

fox412 said:


> i second the american side of rainy, but we always go early june


I like the hot calm days when the fish are stacked all over the reefs, easy fishin.


----------



## Bug Guy

Devils lake in the spring by any bridge. Lots of action with little effort. Get close and anchor up. 1/8th oz Jig and half a crawler.

Have fun.


----------



## Taz834

USAlx50 said:


> I'm thinking there's a reason for those possession limits...
> 
> Bringing 4 more walleyes home at the end of the trip is really that important to you? 4 fish?


Welp....I hate to admit it but.....possession limit will play a part of my decision where I go on a trip this year. I'm looking to try another walleye trip to someplace I haven't been. I'm like others and like the scenery and adventure of a new area but I also like eating my walleye. Eating walleye everyday for a shorelunch is awesome but the walleye I bring home is enough for 1 "shorelunch" for me and my family for the rest of the year. I believe I can have a great fishing trip in the US, w/ great scenery, great buddies, 1/2 the cost, and better possession limits. Of course....there is no gaurantee on catching fish but at least the option to take will be there. Why pay Canada twice the price.....when I can keep my adventures homeland. Canada can't be the only fun fishing destination.


----------



## USAlx50

I'm just saying, bringing 4 more walleyes home shouldn't be a make or break deal. I'll take a trip with excellent fishing and 2 fish possession over a average trip with a 10 fish possession. I assume they have grocery stores where you live?

I agree though, there is some great fishing to be had in the states yet for a little less money. I like trying out different things as well.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I think I am going to Tobin this summer. I just want to go somewhere and have a better chance at catching a few big pigs. I can always find fish for the table within 45 mins of my house.


----------



## Sask hunter

wingmaster
went a 1/4 mile from the resort last summer and caught a 10 lb walleye. Year before my dad caught a 10lb walleye in nearly the same place. In one day seen a 28, 29 and 31.5 inch walleye come up in a couple hours. Plus there is some monster pike in that lake as well.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Sask hunter said:


> wingmaster
> went a 1/4 mile from the resort last summer and caught a 10 lb walleye. Year before my dad caught a 10lb walleye in nearly the same place. In one day seen a 28, 29 and 31.5 inch walleye come up in a couple hours. Plus there is some monster pike in that lake as well.


Did you get my PM?


----------



## snownado chaser

If you want to go to MN mille lacs is a good lake may into june. Lots of 15-18" fish in shallow or out deeper. Limit is 4 fish but you can hook into some really nice fish. I live 7 miles from the lake but i would drive a long ways to fish it, lots of fish and easy fishing.


----------



## fubar

Just go to devils lake and load up the back of your pickup with those 6 lb spaning walters like the rest of the dakotans


----------



## airforcehobit

des moines river Iowa some of the best walleye fishing i ever seen and NO pressure


----------



## walleyeguy13

I'm coming to this conversation a bit late, but the possession limit in MN is 6 for most lakes. There are some popular fisheries that have different restrictions and these are most definitely for good reason. These waters were famous for great fishing at one time but the fishing dwindled for various reasons. Stocking, slot limits and possession limits have contributed to bringing these waters back to their former great fishing status. But we are only talking a limited number of lakes. In my area (Bemidji) I typically choose from about 10 or 11 very good walleye fishing lakes... all with a limit of 6.

To get back to the original question... there is definitely no secret. There is great walleye fishing to be had in all of the states mentioned thus far. In Minnesota there are some pretty popular big lakes that get a bunch of attention, but if you pick an "area" where you have access to several lakes you might find that one lake is hotter than the others... basically, you have more options.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Steven Homier

Lake Erie fishing for Walleye has been my favorite all my life. It's a mere 1 hour from my house. Do a google search Sandusky/Port Clinton area Fishing. Charter Captains up the ying yang all around the lake. I also used my own boat or went with a friend. Anchor Point area is good, too. That is located just west of Oregon, Ohio. Corduroy Rd. Bait Store before arriving is Butch & Denny's. They will clean your fish for you if you prefer. Best time on average is the first 2 weeks in June. If the water is calm do a troll. Ideal fishing is with 11/2- 2foot waves. Obviously, fishing the bottom. Early spring is walleye fishing on the reefs. You will be in water anywhere from 15-22 ft.

Need anymore info? Contact me at [email protected]

As always, good luck and good fishing.

Steven Homier


----------



## Bearclaw67

No secret honey holes from me, there are no Walleye in Alaska sure do miss those green eyes. Anyhow thought I'd say hello from Alaska.


----------



## raineymaster

Yeah, come visit me at the cabin on Rainey. Im up ther from may/June to November each year. out on grindstone island, a nice 2.5 acre spot. cabin and all. pay for some gas in the boat and call it good. or bring your own and we will run out your gas.....lol

Seriously, give me a shout. Im setting up my schedule now. I leave the third thursday through suday of each month open and have visitors duging that time each month.


----------

